# Rainbow Bridge x



## elly

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Every time I hear this song I have a vision of that place over the Rainbow with hundreds of goldens, in heaven. With a heavy heart but proud, I know one of them is mine, my Buddy. Love you and miss you my Bud.
Israel Kamakawiwoʻole - Somewhere Over The Rainbow





​


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for posting the song, it's so very special to us. You're so right about there being a place over the rainbow where all the special goldens are that we have lost. They will always be with us, not in the way we would like...but they're still around in spirit I'm sure of it!


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I've heard this song many times and never gave it much thought to the meaning of the words. Now when I listen to it, I think of my beloved Rhett playing and waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Youtube has apparently taken the videos off of their site however I did find one version with lyrics that was still posted. 
Search for Israel Kamakawiwo Ole - Somewhere Over The Rainbow Lyrics.wmv 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

And here they are, waiting for us.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

I can't beleive that the Rainbow Bridge Fable was only posted on this site 17 hours before Honey died. I find that eerie. I figured it had ALWAYS been here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> I can't beleive that the Rainbow Bridge Fable was only posted on this site 17 hours before Honey died. I find that eerie. I figured it had ALWAYS been here.


It was, but at that time a special Rainbow Bridge thread was created. 
This was also posted not long ago (thanks mylissyk).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I swear my Fozzie is in that picture! How sweet..


----------



## Tennyson

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Every time I hear this song I have a vision of that place over the Rainbow with hundreds of goldens, in heaven. With a heavy heart but proud, I know one of them is mine, my Buddy. Love you and miss you my Bud.
> Israel Kamakawiwoʻole - Somewhere Over The Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


How surreal. A few years ago a very old and dear friend of mine lost her husband suddenly to a heart attack. He was a prominent figure at NBC news. I attended the funeral in DC at the Kennedy Center. Walking out of the service this song was played and outside there was a double rainbow stretching across the skyline of the national monuments. One of the most awe inspiring moments I've ever witnessed.
Thanks for posting that BMF. Made me smile.
RIP Tim


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

And here's proof dogs go to heaven (thanks Karen519)


----------



## Macretriever

I asked for the sticky for this because I had never heard of it till I lost Macintosh. It adds some comfort


----------



## fishergal

Our much loved Golden Girl "Shelby" was born October 10/98 and left us on June 2/12 (just over 13 1/2 years old). I'm sure Shelby, Buddy and all the other goldens at the Rainbow Bridge are happily playing together. Miss you lots Shelby girl.
Thanks to Buddy's Mom for posting the song "Somewhere over the Rainbow".


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet Shelby. So many of our beautiful goldens are at Rainbow bridge, I am sure golden color to the rainbow could be added.
I will add your Shelby girl to GRF 2012 Rainbow bridge list.


----------



## valibin

Thank you.


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> And here they are, waiting for us.


...This is my kind of Heaven for sure!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

One day on the other side of Rainbow Bridge.






​


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> One day on the other side of Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 392186​


I only just saw this, thanks for giving me a much needed smile!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

For those of you on FB, you might like John Rasmussen Cartoons-

https://www.facebook.com/John-Rasmussen-Cartoons-1589709377921820/?fref=ts

Here's one of his works-


----------

